# Whats your favorite crankbaits and colors?



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine is the #13 floating Rapala in black and gold,Blue and white,and firetiger. Also shad color shad raps for eyes.


----------



## sstrudell (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't use hard lures that often. What is a good size for non-trolling, cast and jerk fishing?


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> I troll XRD's, I jerk bait them and I straight retrieve them too.
> A soft pull and a nice pause usually unloads the cH0mP! Gun pretty good.
> 
> :evilsmile


HJ 10 Black and Silver, perhaps one my biggest fish takers through the years for sure...if I could have only one lure this just might be it. As our waters have gotten clearer, the natural colors continue to do even better for me vs. colors such as fire tiger.

In recent years I've been buying lots of Reef Runners in "bare naked" and just coloring them up with sharpies for whatever color or pattern I wish (ala: the Bait Shop Guy). Again, best color overall...black prizm (Black and silver).


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sstrudell said:


> I don't use hard lures that often. What is a good size for non-trolling, cast and jerk fishing?


SO... it looks like I might be honest once in a while, huh JJ Mac??
:lol:



JJ Mac said:


> *HJ 10 Black and Silver, perhaps one my biggest fish takers through the years for sure...*if I could have only one lure this just might be it. As our waters have gotten clearer, the natural colors continue to do even better for me vs. colors such as fire tiger.
> 
> In recent years I've been buying lots of Reef Runners in "bare naked" and just coloring them up with sharpies for whatever color or pattern I wish (ala: the Bait Shop Guy). Again, best color overall...black prizm (Black and silver).


John's no stranger to catching walleyes and he's also saying that the #10(CM = 4") Husky Jerk in Black & Sivler is a helluva bait, yes, I cast it, jerk it and troll it.
For about $6 you can't go wrong!
Just a few keeper walleyes and it's paid for dinner!

:evilsmile

RAS


----------

